
Good, Creative, and Ugly Logo Concepts That Prove Good Design Is Hard - kobescent
http://brandingbeard.com/inspiration/good-creative-ugly-logo-concepts-that-prove-good-design-is-hard/
======
LordWinstanley
Is it good design to throw a JS overlay in someone's face when they're trying
to read your article?

